# Egyptain Moraslat (white)



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

hi,
he's Egyptain Moraslat baby white,I hope that you win admiration


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing looking bird! I love seeing birds from other countries. Would you tell us a little about them?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Can he eat by itself?


----------

